# Indoor exercise bike



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

SWMBO wanted an outdoor bike but after trying one out, she realised it’s be safer for her to have a stationary one at home.

I’ve only ever used them at the gym and found them uncomfortable to sit on. 

So indoor exercise bikes. Any brands to go for? Not go for?
Watt bike looks good but about 10x price range. 
Up to £500 is reasonable. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

We bought a trainer to sit the ‘outdoor’ bike on. Works a treat - like riding a normal bike but using indoors. 

Big advantage as well if she has a change of mind or wants to go down some proper cycle paths etc, simple disconnect from trainer and your away :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Is it urgent? I'd say wait, lockdown is ending and there will be a flood of 2nd hand ones as those that panic bought at the start of covid start selling theirs. 3mths ago you couldn't get a bike, treadmill or exercise bike for love nor money.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

stealthwolf said:


> SWMBO wanted an outdoor bike but after trying one out, she realised it's be safer for her to have a stationary one at home.
> 
> I've only ever used them at the gym and found them uncomfortable to sit on.
> 
> ...


I have the Wattbike atom and as you say expensive but awesome,I use it with Zwift as it takes away the boredom of indoor cycling and is miles safer than riding on the road


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Worth paying a bit extra so that the novelty doesn’t wear off. We bought a nordicktrack s22i which uses iFit and it is a great bit of kit. We’ve had it a year and still go on it 3 or 4 times a week each. I cycled up part of Mount Fuji this morning! I’m not sure we would have still been using it if it didn’t have this. IFit subscriptions can be bought cheap on amazon.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bodymax S2 was highly recommend to me as was looking for one pre lockdown they were about £320 know £379 gets great reviews and business college does 20k every day on his , he had the old version for many years, I think the computer is weaker point on it though


----------



## Blackpaint (May 12, 2020)

Derekh929 said:


> Bodymax S2 was highly recommend to me as was looking for one pre lockdown they were about £320 know £379 gets great reviews and business college does 20k every day on his , he had the old version for many years, I think the computer is weaker point on it though


The B2 is a great bit of kit but the computer is defo a bit of a weak point. If you just want to see a distance and time it will do though.

I got one for £150 used, Was a larger couple selling and the thing still had The stickers on it. Not sure I would have paid over £300 at the time but I would now knowing How good it is.


----------

